# Logitech Z5500 vs. Sony DAV HDX275



## sabihrs

I am extremely confused between these two. They both cost almost the same in my market. My usage would primarily be (in order of preference):

1) Listening to R&B, Hip Hop and Rock Music
2) Watching loud movies (think Matrix)
3) Watching non high definition TV 

I want a system that can deliver amazing bass. I have a room with wooden walls, carpeted. It measures 11 by 22 feet. 

Unfortunately no dealer in my country lets the consumer listen to a system. There are no warranties either and thats why I want my system to last a good ten years. Have read some issues where Logitech Z550 suddenly stops working because its control panel dies. 

Please answer in as much detail as possible. Will really appreciate the help, I want to purchase the system in a few days (it will be hooked up to a computer connected to a 42 inch Plasma by Panasonic)


----------



## Kosh

personally i dont like either system just to be honest.if i had to choose between the 2 id take the sony.


----------



## PunterCam

I've got the z5500s, they're decent enough. The problems with them dying are very real though - I'm on my second set. 

Sony stuff is always excellent, stick with them, they'll be reliable and'll sound great.


----------



## sabihrs

I purchased the Sony Home theater. It sounds great and produces ample bass. I love its features:
1) Mp3 playback through USB
2) HDMI Playback through HDMI Cable (Upscaling DVDs)
3) Great subwoofer


----------



## TekkyNASekky

I found this article at Tom's Hardware:
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/53552-6-should-home-theater


"I still think that the Sony will be better than the Z5500 in many ways (especially as the Z5500 has rather terrible high end, due to the 3" drivers on the satellites with no tweeters at all). Would it be perfect? Oh heck no, and it would still lack in the high end for the same reason that the Z5500 would, but it's not trying to beat a tremendously high bar. While it is inferior to almost every decent home theater setup out there, computer speakers also fall into that category, and as a result, I still think that for the price, the Sony setup would be a decent buy (keep in mind that he can get it for $210).


As for that Creative setup, it does look decent, especially as it is a 3 way setup (sub, mains, and tweeters) rather than a 2 way setup like the Logitech. It probably would be a lot better at clear highs than either the logitech or the sony because of that alone. I would have no reservations recommending that as decent, aside from the price. I'm also impressed by its power ratings if accurate, as it is rated at 700W RMS with 0.1%THD on each speaker (0.2% on the sub). For comparison, the Logitech Z5500 is rated at 505W RMS @ 10%THD (a rather ridiculous figure, IMHO, as no speaker should ever be run at 10%THD). On the other hand, I do have to doubt the figures somewhat, as 0.1%THD is rather impressive for a speaker at high power levels - my B&W's can only manage to spec at <1% from 100Hz to 22kHz, and <0.5% from 150Hz to 20kHz @ 90dB @ 1m. Still, it is possible, as they are rating them at a single frequency (1kHz), which is probably right around the minimum of their total harmonic distortion."


----------



## Kosh

yeah and lets break down those power figuires even more.

specs for a logitech z-5500

subwoofer 188 watts RMS (into 8 ohms, @ 100Hz, @ 10% THD)
which means the sub amp is only rated at 100hz.which isnt even true bass its lower midrange.a male voice is around this frequency.at say 30hz this amp would most likely be only capable of 50 watts at best.

satelites Left/Right: 62 watts RMS x 2 (into 8 ohms, @ 1khz, @ 10% THD)

again we have an amp that is not full bandwidth rated.did someone in another thread mention midrange hole. 62 w rms at 1khz same as the subwoofer down to 100 hz or as high as 20,000hz it most likely is gonna produce a few watts.not even close to 62watts!

also when looking at a close up of the backside of the subwoofer.i notice it says 120v 3a well 3 a at 120v is 360watts.so i must say this things specs are very questionable at best.if it can only draw 360watts max from the power source how can it possibly put out 505 watts as claimed?

to add its bad build quality plastic is just not a good material to build speakers from period.i recommend anyone stay away from these speakers,and speakers of this type.


----------



## PunterCam

Kosh said:


> yeah and lets break down those power figuires even more.
> 
> specs for a logitech z-5500
> 
> subwoofer 188 watts RMS (into 8 ohms, @ 100Hz, @ 10% THD)
> which means the sub amp is only rated at 100hz.which isnt even true bass its lower midrange.a male voice is around this frequency.at say 30hz this amp would most likely be only capable of 50 watts at best.
> 
> satelites Left/Right: 62 watts RMS x 2 (into 8 ohms, @ 1khz, @ 10% THD)
> 
> again we have an amp that is not full bandwidth rated.did someone in another thread mention midrange hole. 62 w rms at 1khz same as the subwoofer down to 100 hz or as high as 20,000hz it most likely is gonna produce a few watts.not even close to 62watts!
> 
> also when looking at a close up of the backside of the subwoofer.i notice it says 120v 3a well 3 a at 120v is 360watts.so i must say this things specs are very questionable at best.if it can only draw 360watts max from the power source how can it possibly put out 505 watts as claimed?
> 
> to add its bad build quality plastic is just not a good material to build speakers from period.i recommend anyone stay away from these speakers,and speakers of this type.



cough, bollocks, cough.

Maths is all well and good, but it tells you precisely nothing about how a speaker sounds. This kind of idiotic drivel is what fuels the so called "audiophile" (most of whom are tone deaf and claim to hear substantial differences when you change the fuse on your power amp).


----------



## Kosh

the specs dont say it all i will agree,but still they are plastic pieces of crap.resonance,and the coloration that it will produce is a fact.i also agree alot of audiophile bs is crap.when it comes down to real speakers vs plastic crap.the real speakers will win everytime.also i have heard the logitechs as well as real speakers.do an a,b comparison for yourself.you will see which has far superior sound.


----------



## PunterCam

Kosh said:


> the specs dont say it all i will agree,but still they are plastic pieces of crap.resonance,and the coloration that it will produce is a fact.i also agree alot of audiophile bs is crap.when it comes down to real speakers vs plastic crap.the real speakers will win everytime.also i have heard the logitechs as well as real speakers.do an a,b comparison for yourself.you will see which has far superior sound.



I think I may have been a touch drunk during my last post...

The z5500s are completely decent - the plastic enclosures are only for the satellites and they're not producing low enough frequencies to seriously bugger the sound quality. I maintain that they're perfectly good. Nothing wrong with colouring the sound - all entertainment speakers _should_ colour the sound. People don't like mids - very few speakers produce pleasant mids, and even fewer records can provide it.


----------



## Kosh

here is some audiophile bs i thought you would find as amusing as i do.in fact i laughed so hard when i seen it that my ribs hurt.taping bags of rocks to your cables


----------

